# MECA and Parts Express' Midwest Audiofest



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

This event is looking to be huge too. Ohio will be having some of the biggest events in MECA this year. 
This 2x event just outside of Dayton will be hosted by Parts Express. 
There will also be a speaker building contest, a large tent sale, and a swap meet.











Here is a link to the event on facebook, also.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1026298577429643/permalink/1026363937423107/


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the FB invite Geoff.

I've always wanted to make it to one of their events at PE. Hopefully I can make this one work. It's quite a drive for me though at 8+ hours...


----------



## w00tah (Feb 5, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> Thanks for the FB invite Geoff.
> 
> I've always wanted to make it to one of their events at PE. Hopefully I can make this one work. It's quite a drive for me though at 8+ hours...


It's well, well, well worth the trip. The tent sale alone is worth attending. All kinds of crazy deals on stuff. I got a Tang Band W5-876SA 5" shielded subwoofer that originally sold for 23.77 for 1.60.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's always a blast. Well worth that 8+ hour drive as well. The savings alone (shipping + discount warehouse wide) are great. Plus like last year I plan to have my little g2g in the parking lot.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

This is looking to be a big show. If this year turns out to be as big as I hope, next year it will be a 3x event.


----------



## w00tah (Feb 5, 2006)

Ge_off_me said:


> This is looking to be a big show. If this year turns out to be as big as I hope, next year it will be a 3x event.


Surprised it isn't already. I think this year will be a very, very big turnout.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

w00tah said:


> Surprised it isn't already. I think this year will be a very, very big turnout.


I would, but I want to make sure all of my judges are ready to handle it. Time is the true test


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't wait for this event. I will be broke by the end of the show


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'd love to raid Parts Express.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

This show is getting closer!!


----------



## Larry Chijner (Jun 6, 2016)

I'll be there.. Can't wait..
First show in 10 years


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Larry Chijner said:


> I'll be there.. Can't wait..
> First show in 10 years


What a great to return to, you will also get to raid parts express and spend a lot of money. 

I know that is how it will work out for me


----------



## Larry Chijner (Jun 6, 2016)

Looking forward to buying up all kinds of goodeees............................
It will be nice to finally meet you.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Larry Chijner said:


> Looking forward to buying up all kinds of goodeees............................
> It will be nice to finally meet you.
> 
> Thanks
> Larry


I'm looking forward to meeting you also.

I'm glad I won't be judging this one, I need some time to hang out and meet people.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is a list of the events going on at the show.

Midwest Audiofest


----------

